# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  О сериале Махабхарата 2013

## Хари-канта д.д.

Недавно стали выходить серии нового сериала Махабхарата. Некоторые мои знакомые вовсю превозносят его, говорят, что он намного лучше предыдущего, снятого в 95-м году. Но лично я, с какой бы части не пробовала начать просмотр нового сериала, замечаю, что везде преобладающая эмоция актеров, насколько я могу судить, - гнев, что отталкивает больше всего. Даже современные спецэффекты как-то не могут заменить того благостного впечатления, которое оставалось после Махабхараты 95-го года, где актеры показывали как реагируют культурные люди на даже неприятные события: спокойно, размеренно, сначала думают прежде чем говорят. Понятно, что оба сериала сняты непреданными и вайшнавы в принципе не должны смотреть это все, но за неимением другого варианта все равно смотрим. Мой вопрос в том насколько по вашему мнению новый сериал лучше предыдущего? И если можете, опишите какими должны быть вайшнавские фильмы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я не смотрел еще новый сериал и не знаю даже, где его скачать. Да и времени особого нет. Вот через неделю уже планирую быть дома в Маяпуре. Может там посмотрю и составлю какое-то впечатление, если успею его до этого времени найти и скачать. Ссылку можете дать?
Что касается старого сериала, то там много хорошего (кроме наивных батальных сцен), но меня, как профессионального переводчика порой очень угнетал перевод, корявый по стилю и часто просто грубо ошибочный. Но что делать? Даже в таком виде суть великого эпоса невозможно скрыть. Мое первое знакомство с Кришной произошло в 1979 по академическому переводу Бхагавад-гиты. Несмотря на кучу смысловых ошибок и сокращений, я сразу же понял, что это главная книга моей жизни. Поэтому Кришну невозможно спрятать никакими нашими несовершенствами. Естественно, что в век техники и технологии основной упор делается на спецэффекты. За это Болливуд обвинять нельзя. Они вынуждены шагать в ногу со временем. Какими должны быть вайшнавские фильмы? Вайшнавскими по духу и привлекательными по форме. Недавно посмотрел фильм "Магический кристалл", который снял Титикшава Каруника прабху из США. Фильм вайшнавский по духу, но по форме совершенно примитивный. Второй раз его смотреть не захочется. Искусство бывает массовым, а бывает элитарным. Найти гармонию формы и духа очень трудно. Это под силу только большим талантам.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Спасибо за ваш ответ. Что-то для себя я уже поняла, но если вы еще потом прокомментируете как-то, буду вам признательна.
Вот ссылка на Махабхарату http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpqN6z_wlXU
В таком же стиле снята Рамаяна http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXKXXRN6RKs

----------

